# Needle/Syringe recommendation?



## BKK (Feb 26, 2022)

So I'm waiting on my TRT kit. I've already paid for the Gonadorelin, guess we'll see if it works if my balls do/don't shrink over the next couple months. Will likely get hCG elsewhere when it comes time to refill. In the meantime, I'm being supplied 10 IM needles for 2 x week T and 10 insulin needles for 2 x week Gonadorelin. From everything I've read the Gonadorelin should be dosed at least daily for better effectiveness. Wouldn't mind dosing 3 x week T either for more consistent levels (and likely no need for the AI they're throwing in). Anyone have recommendations for needle/syringe that'll do decent at both (subcutaneous but still big enough to hit glute through some BF)?

Edit: My bad, shoulda searched better before posting new thread.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 26, 2022)

BKK said:


> So I'm waiting on my TRT kit. I've already paid for the Gonadorelin, guess we'll see if it works if my balls do/don't shrink over the next couple months. Will likely get hCG elsewhere when it comes time to refill. In the meantime, I'm being supplied 10 IM needles for 2 x week T and 10 insulin needles for 2 x week Gonadorelin. From everything I've read the Gonadorelin should be dosed at least daily for better effectiveness. Wouldn't mind dosing 3 x week T either for more consistent levels (and likely no need for the AI they're throwing in). Anyone have recommendations for needle/syringe that'll do decent at both (subcutaneous but still big enough to hit glute through some BF)?


Just use insulin syringes, and pin somewhere with low bodyfat... Like shoulders or triceps.


----------



## Kraken (Mar 1, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Just use insulin syringes, and pin somewhere with low bodyfat... Like shoulders or triceps.


So, wouldn't drawing the test into an insulin syringe take the better part of an hour??? Okay not really, but...


----------



## Send0 (Mar 1, 2022)

Kraken said:


> So, wouldn't drawing the test into an insulin syringe take the better part of an hour??? Okay not really, but...


I use a regular syringe with 23g need and back fill the insulin syringe.

I've also drawn with a 29g slin pin. It does take a while, but it's not horrible. Especially if you add air volume to the vial to pressurize it.


----------



## BKK (Mar 1, 2022)

Went with a 27G insulin needle. Figured it'd be big enough to not take an eternity to fill. Will see how that goes.


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 1, 2022)

Warming it up also helps it fill a little quicker


----------



## Kraken (Mar 3, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Warming it up also helps it fill a little quicker


How do you warm it? Just to body temp by wrapping it in your hand, or something more?


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 3, 2022)

Kraken said:


> How do you warm it? Just to body temp by wrapping it in your hand, or something more?


Put a very small amount of water in a pan. Only about 1/4 inch high on the bottom of the vial. Turn the stove on medium. When the water starts to simmer it will be warm enough.


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 3, 2022)

Kraken said:


> How do you warm it? Just to body temp by wrapping it in your hand, or something more?


The bottle should be warm to the touch but capable of grabbing it with you hand.


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 3, 2022)

Pro tip: you can buy 1ml syringes with Luer Lok tips.

Draw with a 21 or 22, swap out and pin with a 27 or 29G.  No fucking around waiting for oil to draw through an insulin pin that way and your needle stays sharp.

The oil flows out just fine because 1ml syringes generate significantly more pressure than 3ml ones do.


----------



## BKK (Mar 3, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Pro tip: you can buy 1ml syringes with Luer Lok tips.
> 
> Draw with a 21 or 22, swap out and pin with a 27 or 29G.  No fucking around waiting for oil to draw through an insulin pin that way and your needle stays sharp.
> 
> The oil flows out just fine because 1ml syringes generate significantly more pressure than 3ml ones do.


Got my TRT shipment today. Came with 21s for drawing and 25s for pinning along with 29s for the Gonadorelin (soon to be hCG). Almost like they know what they're doing. Oh well, I'll save those 27Gs for if I want to switch from biweekly to EoD.


----------

